# Benq Monitor VW2245Z



## user28 (Apr 17, 2015)

1. Budget?  Upto Rs.6500
2. Display type and size? LCD and upto 22 inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? Internet browsing, Medium gaming, office work
4. Ports Required? DVI and VGA
5. Preferred choice of brand? Any
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? Benq VW2245Z as this is a VA panel and flipkart is offering for Rs.6499/-
7. Any other info that you want to share. Do nit want LG and Samsung monitors. Those are last in my list.

Is there any remote chance of getting monitors with internal speakers in my budget?

- - - Updated - - -



79 views so far but still no advice. I am stuck up between this monitor or the Dell E2014H. Please help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 17, 2015)

There are no 22inch monitor for the price you specified even LCD so its better to go with Dell E2014H LED than BenQ monitor which is a LCD.


----------



## user28 (Apr 17, 2015)

bssunil said:


> There are no 22inch monitor for the price you specified even LCD so its better to go with Dell E2014H LED than BenQ monitor which is a LCD.



The reason I had mentioned Benq is, it is a VA panel monitor and yes it is not a 22 inch monitor. It is a 21.5 inch monitor. The color contrast is much better than TN panel monitors and Flipkart is now offering it for Rs.6499/-
I agree that Dell E2014H had more reviews and popularity but still the only thing dragging me back is that it is a TN panel based one. I am already using a Dell IN1920 19 inch monitor which is a TN panel based one. Though the quality is very good, the colour saturation is always bad and appear to be washed out. 

So now I am thinking of getting a monitor with good colour saturation other than TN panel based ones. IPS based monitors are beyond my budget and so I am left only with this Benq monitor which is now available at an attractive price. 

But I had never used any Benq product till now and absolutely no idea about the quality and after sales service of it. So I did not place the order right away and thought of taking advice.

Please suggest.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2015)

The BenQ is LED backlit LCD monitor, just like all the monitors out there at this moment. I think for a small budget like yours it's a good choice. I won't ever recommend a Dell when someone is bothered about colour saturation.


----------



## user28 (Apr 18, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> The BenQ is LED backlit LCD monitor, just like all the monitors out there at this moment. I think for a small budget like yours it's a good choice. I won't ever recommend a Dell when someone is bothered about colour saturation.



Thank you for your advice. Went ahead with the Benq monitor. Got it from Flipkart for Rs.5849/- after additional discounts. 
Will post the feedback about the monitor once I receive it. Hopefully I will receive it by wednesday.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

Well the Dell S2240L is the standard recommendation, being an IPS panel and an all round "good monitor" .. But the only downsides is that it is glossy, I mean frucking hell its a damn mirror .. But if lighting isnt a problem, its a solid option (a bit pricey @ 8k but very worth it)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2015)

user28 said:


> Thank you for your advice. Went ahead with the Benq monitor. Got it from Flipkart for Rs.5849/- after additional discounts.
> Will post the feedback about the monitor once I receive it. Hopefully I will receive it by wednesday.



Congrats you made the right choice there.


----------



## user28 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is my review of the monitor

1) 21.5 inches viewable. So the total size is 22 inches
2) Very Slim profile
3) Good color saturation. Blacks appear as blacks
4) Good viewing angles
5) Light weight -- 2.74 kgs
6) VGA and DVI-D ports
7) External power adapter so that the monitor does not get hot.
8) Does not get even mild warm even after I had used it continuously for 5 hours
9) Low blue light
10) Flicker free 
11) Very competitively priced
12) Tilt adjustable stand
13) Monitor power LED was given on the side panel

Cons :

1) Cannot compete with the build quality of Dell but still not bad
2) Stand is flimsy. Not very firm
3) The packing carton box was not strong enough
4) DVI cable was not supplied along with the monitor
5) No led for the power adapter


----------

